

Partner of NSA leaks journalist held for 9 hours - jacquesm
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/08/18/partner-nsa-leaks-journalist-held-for-hours/

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=partne...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=partner&start=0)

